# Hooked a brother up!



## okjsmoker (Apr 7, 2010)

Ive got a co-worker thats been droolin over my BBQ for a long time, he has a wore out cheapie Horizontal I dont know what brand, At any rate he can never get decent results with the thing because the door wont seal, and the firebox is burned out, etc.

So last night I was over at a friend's house and he was showing me some backyard stuff, and I noticed his smoker... It was a New Braunfels vertical. He said his wife was tired of looking at it and wanted it gone. So.... I hauled it off for him.

Today at work I told my co-worker about it and he was getting all excited, so after work I dropped it off at his place, and he is chomping at the bit to get it going! The New Braunfels unit needs a little cleaning and the firebox is also rusty, but overall it is a much nicer unit.

Freebies are cool!


----------



## caveman (Apr 7, 2010)

That was a great service you did to hook us another member.  LOL!  Great job.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






for your Humanatarism.


----------



## okjsmoker (Apr 7, 2010)

You know I thought about keeping it for myself and maybe converting it into a cold smoker or something, but in reality it would have just sit around till I got to it... figured it would go to a much better use if I gave it to my co-worker.

He dont get on the computer much, shoot I dont think he even has a cell phone, but its all good, sometimes I catch him looking over my shoulder when Im viewing SMF.


----------



## caveman (Apr 7, 2010)

I thought you would snag it for yourself but then you started thinking & performed a selfless act.  As humans, we need to be more thoughtful of our neighbors & friends, even strangers that have less than what we have.  We certainly don't need two if the next guy doesn't have one.  You just helped his family & fed his urge to smoke.  In my book, it don't get better than that!  And besides, when he invites you over for samples or dinner, & he will, bring your camera along.  (Sneek in those pics baby!!)


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice move and I'm sure your friend appreciated it


----------



## mr bonejangles (Apr 7, 2010)

I had a good neighbor and a good buddy as well get me started on smoking, great job!!


----------



## chefrob (Apr 7, 2010)

very cool of you............very cool!


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Apr 7, 2010)

There's no telling how many tasty good deeds you sparked off by that one simple, thoughtful act.  That's what makes the world go round my brother.
Props to you.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 7, 2010)

_*Karma My Friend....Karma!*_

From The Net:
Karma is a law in Hinduism which maintains  that every act done, no matter how     insignificant, will eventually return to the doer with equal impact.  Good will be returned     with good; evil with evil. Since Hindus believe in reincarnation,  karma knows no simple     birth/death boundaries. If good or evil befall you, it is because of  something you did in     this or a previous lifetime.
Points for Good Karma!!






+



Todd


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 7, 2010)

Great thing you did there for the buddy...now get him smoking and see what he can do!


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 7, 2010)

Now that is what friends are for....


----------



## rickw (Apr 7, 2010)

Good fro you. Nice to see ya spreading the joys of smoking around.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 7, 2010)

You have a good heart my friend - Nice of ya to be thinking of someone else. We don't do that enough


----------



## bbrock (Apr 7, 2010)

That was a very nice thing to do.I bet you made his day.


----------



## okjsmoker (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, I am definetly looking forward to seeing him bring in some goodies. I told him I would taste test everything... just to make sure its good, lol


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes you are a good man there OKj's. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





For use for hooking up a brither and now you have to get him in here and then you will see what you have created. 
Another butter smoken buddie.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 8, 2010)

ojsmoker,

Oh Yes!!!  You need to make sure he understands that you need to "Inspect" his work for quality!!!


Todd


----------



## cwalk (Apr 16, 2010)

I have one of the those bandera verticals and those babies can smoke lots of meat but it will takes lots of time and meat to get it down. Hell im still learning how to smoke certin things on there. The smoke gods will greatly appreciate you great deed, but make sure you coach him a little too


----------



## bill in mn (Apr 16, 2010)

That's good of you to introduce someone else to smoking.Like they say "you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink" Well you can salt their oats and you have done that .Now just watch the excitement happen and a whole new world you have just showed him. We should all try to mentor someone . No mater how little  we know about something , someday you'll be giving advice to someone too.Nice.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Bill


----------



## okjsmoker (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks guys!

He did get the rust taken care of and did a test fire yesterday, so he is getting close! he was thinking he had temp troubles, but I explained to him how to use a digital thermometer instead of relying on the stock one in the door.

He has used a horizontal in the past, although it was pretty much a pile of junk he was able to do some ribs, I have already tasted some of his work, and it wasnt bad. 

I am trying to coach him somewhat by offering advice and tips. But Im no pro... Im still learning new stuff all the time. I did clue him in about this website, hope he comes and checks it out!!


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 16, 2010)

Couldn't have said it better...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






for helping out your co-worker


----------

